# Wont eat kibble.



## goldenmsc (Aug 1, 2007)

I have a 1 yr old golden who used to eat kibble as a puppy but who now refuses to eat any kibble. Tried many varieties, like Nature's Variety, Innova, Canidae. She will eat canned, for now. Ordered some HK preference will then add protein. $$ We learned fron our breeder that the mother does the same thing. Our other 7 yr old golden has no problems with kibble gobbles down anything.
Frustrating.
Try more kibble? Wait till she eats?
Ideas?


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Add the kibble with the wet and some water to it, see what she eats out of the bowl. I would continue to do this daily but lessen the wet until she is only eating the kibble with water.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

goldenmsc said:


> I have a 1 yr old golden who used to eat kibble as a puppy but who now refuses to eat any kibble. Tried many varieties, like Nature's Variety, Innova, Canidae. She will eat canned, for now. Ordered some HK preference will then add protein. $$ We learned fron our breeder that the mother does the same thing. Our other 7 yr old golden has no problems with kibble gobbles down anything.
> Frustrating.
> Try more kibble? Wait till she eats?
> Ideas?


 
Put down a bowl of kibble. Leave it for 15 minutes, if she doesn't eat it then take it up. Nothing til next meal. Then, the same routine. This might go on for a couple of days. As long as she is drinking, she's fine. She'll figure out that if she doesn't eat it, she gets NOTHING. Stick to one food. She's scamming you...


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Why is it not okay to feed dogs something they enjoy? If she's not eating kibble, maybe she doesn't like it? It would suck to have to eat the same food, day in and day out, if you didn't really like it.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Why is it not okay to feed dogs something they enjoy? If she's not eating kibble, maybe she doesn't like it? It would suck to have to eat the same food, day in and day out, if you didn't really like it.


 
My kids really liked Lucky Charms and Mountain Dew, too. Should I have let them have it all the time?

Many dogs do this because they learn very quickly that their owners will give them cheese. Chicken. Canned food. Beef jerky. ANYthing to get them to eat. My retired champion Jib would go to Gini's and inevitably she would call - "Laura, he's not eating! I just cooked him some scrambled eggs and cheese and a hamburger, and he ate that..." Well, no s*&t, Sherlock. That dog DOVE into his kibble when he was here - in fact he DEMANDED his food be fed to him first... He loved his kibble. But he surely loved whatever Gini would fix him "to get him to eat." Jib was scamming her, too.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

while i agree with PG that dogs learn quickly how to train us to give them the foods they like, it is possible that the dog just doesn't like the food. my dog ate heartily any kibble i put down for him, until once i started feeding him a new kibble and he just stopped eating it completely. i knew this was very out of character for him, i switched him to a different food (same basic thing, fish formula, just a diff brand) and he ate that happily as usual. so it IS def. possible that if the OP's dog just stopped eating the kibble it may be an issue with the food itself.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Given that the OP has tried MANY varieties, and the dog will eat canned, that to me, as someone who has been feeding dogs since the stone age, speaks volumes.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree with PG-smart dog  Dogs will not voluntarily starve themselves. If my dogs aren't eating-they are sick.

Dogs are not people-it is not correct to attribute to them the feelings and thoughts that we have. They are certainly not little robots but they are not human either.


----------



## goldenmsc (Aug 1, 2007)

Good ideas everyone thanks!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> I agree with PG-smart dog  Dogs will not voluntarily starve themselves. If my dogs aren't eating-they are sick.
> 
> Dogs are not people-it is not correct to attribute to them the feelings and thoughts that we have. They are certainly not little robots but they are not human either.


 
What she said.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

With 3 different varieties that you tried, it sounds like he might know that if he doesn't eat it, he'll get something new. I would try what Pointgold suggested, but perhaps augment with something else like yogurt or cottage cheese mixed in? You can then decrease that add-in over time. If that doesn't make a difference and what Pointgold suggested doesn't work, then you may end up going down another avenue other than kibble.


----------



## goldenmsc (Aug 1, 2007)

Already tried yogurt or cottage cheese.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

goldenmsc said:


> Already tried yogurt or cottage cheese.


I'd do kibble with warn water. 15 and out!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I disagree wholeheartedly, dogs do have a sense of what kinds of food they like and don't like. I know what kinds of foods Daisy doesn't like....granted not many , but I know what they are. And I'm not going to make her eat them.

PG, who said ANYTHING about Lucky Charms and Mountain Dew ??? There's plenty of healthy alternatives to one particular kibble.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

What about mixing in canned food with the dry. I give mine 75% dry and 25% canned for every meal.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

"Dogs have far fewer taste buds than do humans, approximately one for every six. Although their limited number of taste buds register sweet, sour bitter, and salty tastes, it is probably more realistic to think of the dog's response to taste as pleasant, indifferent, or unpleasant. Smell is the dog's most advanced sense - a large part of its brain is devoted to interpreting scent. In addition, it has a sex-scent-capturing vomeronasal organ in the roof of its mouth. This scenting apparatus transmits information directly to the limbic system, the part of the brain most intimately involved in emotional behavior. "

Putting warm water on food seems to "activate" the smell, and makes it more appealing to dogs, that is why I suggested it.

Dogs are truly not as complicated as people would like to believe.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly's breeder had him on Diamond adult dog food when I picked him up so I continued to feed the same. He lost interest in it and then there was the Great Dog food recall of Diamond products and the bag I had was in the recall #s. :doh::doh: He had the good sense not to eat it and I was forcing it down his throat. 

I ended up switching immediatly to Nutro and have since switched to Solid Gold solely because of availability. I one that believes dogs to have a sense of taste though it may be tuned differently than ours. Through all my dogs I have snacked on Planters mixed nuts and always will share a nut or two with the dogs. All three of my dogs, past and present, have turned their nose up at a different nut in the mix. Cedah wouldn't touch a Brazil nut, Arby thought hazelnuts were Yucky and Oakly will spit out a Walnut. Someday I will find a dog that doesn't prefer the cashews


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> "Dogs have far fewer taste buds than do humans, approximately one for every six. Although their limited number of taste buds register sweet, sour bitter, and salty tastes, it is probably more realistic to think of the dog's response to taste as pleasant, indifferent, or unpleasant. Smell is the dog's most advanced sense - a large part of its brain is devoted to interpreting scent. In addition, it has a sex-scent-capturing vomeronasal organ in the roof of its mouth. This scenting apparatus transmits information directly to the limbic system, the part of the brain most intimately involved in emotional behavior. "


That's really interesting... where did you get this quote? 

For what it's worth, I agree that this does sound to me like a case of the dog trying to train you. However, I did have one thought... with the different brands of food that you chose, did you get the same type of forumla (for example, a chicken based forumla) with all of them? If you are truly concerned about your dog not liking the food, you could always consider switching it up a little with a fish, duck, lamb, etc. based forumla. I don't expect it will make much of a difference, but it's something to consider. Either way, I agree with setting a time limit on the food... when your dog figures out that what he is offered is all he's going to get, I think you'll see a change in his eating habits... and warm water should make the food more palatable for him. Good luck!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## goldenmsc (Aug 1, 2007)

Is there any potential bloat problem with putting water on the kibble?
Tried different proteins with the kibble.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> That's really interesting... where did you get this quote?
> 
> For what it's worth, I agree that this does sound to me like a case of the dog trying to train you. However, I did have one thought... with the different brands of food that you chose, did you get the same type of forumla (for example, a chicken based forumla) with all of them? If you are truly concerned about your dog not liking the food, you could always consider switching it up a little with a fish, duck, lamb, etc. based forumla. I don't expect it will make much of a difference, but it's something to consider. Either way, I agree with setting a time limit on the food... when your dog figures out that what he is offered is all he's going to get, I think you'll see a change in his eating habits... and warm water should make the food more palatable for him. Good luck!
> 
> Julie and Jersey


BRAIN__SENSES


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

It's my understanding that water decreases the bloat risk. It generally slows down the dog's eating and does not lead the dog to chug down water after eating a very dry meal. Also, I think I heard somewhere that the water causes the food to expand a bit, prior to getting in the dog's stomach and this is somehow a good thing in avoiding bloat (of course, there are others who can probably explain that much better than me)

Julie and Jersey

Edited to add: thanks PG, I'll have to check that out.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

goldenmsc said:


> Is there any potential bloat problem with putting water on the kibble?
> Tried different proteins with the kibble.


 
Actually, soaking food is prescribed for dogs to prevent bloat. 
A good quality kibble should not have to have protein supplemented.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Actually, soaking food is prescribed for dogs to prevent bloat.
> A good quality kibble should not have to have protein supplemented.


I think the OP might have been responding to my question about the protein base of the foods he/she had used, not necessarily adding a supplement.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

> Someday I will find a dog that doesn't prefer the cashews


ROTFL

I always ALWAYS share my pistachios with Daisy.

:wave:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> ROTFL
> 
> I always ALWAYS share my pistachios with Daisy.
> 
> :wave:


 
"Macadamia nuts should be avoided. In fact most nuts are not good for a dogs health since their high phosphorus content is said to lead to bladder stones."

Sigh. Jo is really going to think I have it in for her.

Since Macadamia toxicity was mentioned, I looked specifically for pistachios - *Pistachio nuts can cause ataxia in dogs, and they do have a high phosphorus content.

I would think that they would have to ingest a fairly large amount, but I would personally avoid nuts for the dogs.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

what about peanuts? peanut butter?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> what about peanuts? peanut butter?


 
The references that I found mentioned grapes, raisins, onions, nuts, and chocolate as being potentially harmful for pets. Again, I would imagine that the amount is key.


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Put down a bowl of kibble. Leave it for 15 minutes, if she doesn't eat it then take it up. Nothing til next meal. Then, the same routine. This might go on for a couple of days. As long as she is drinking, she's fine. She'll figure out that if she doesn't eat it, she gets NOTHING. Stick to one food. She's scamming you...


That's hilarious. I'm with you. They can be caniving little rascals. I also agree with your idea for what it's worth. That's partly why I prefer feeding at specific times as opposed to free feeding. The variety thing I think is more of us being emotional humans. I would just as soon have a cheeseburger/fries one day for lunch, chicken fingers the next, pizza the next yada yada. Instead I get a sandwich made and skip the fries and chips. Gets a little dull on the variety but I know it's better for me. I kind of look at it the same way for my dog. That being said I do give her the occasional healthy small treat (bite of my chicken breast, piece of my banana, etc.).


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm no expert at all but this is what I read when I was looking up causes of bloat.

Causes
*According to the links below, it is thought that the following may be the primary contributors to bloat. To calculate a dog's lifetime risk of bloat according to Purdue University's School of Veterinary Medicine, *click here*.*







Stress







Dog shows, mating, whelping, boarding, change in routine, new dog in household, etc.
_Although purely anecdotal, we've heard of too many cases where a dog bloated after a 3rd dog was brought into the household (perhaps due to stress regarding pack order)._ New 







Activities that result in gulping air







Eating habits, especially...







Elevated food bowls







Rapid eating*







**Eating dry foods that contain citric acid as a preservative (the risk is even worse if the owner moistens the food)* 
*I immediately checked his food for citric acid and mine does not have it in.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

One other thing I would note, although it is probably a remote possibility-a dog or puppy will often not eat kibble if their teeth or gums hurt. In a puppy, this is generally due to teething; in an adult dog, it could be a broken tooth or an abscess.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> I'm no expert at all but this is what I read when I was looking up causes of bloat.
> 
> Causes
> *According to the links below, it is thought that the following may be the primary contributors to bloat. To calculate a dog's lifetime risk of bloat according to Purdue University's School of Veterinary Medicine, *click here*.*
> ...


Interesting, as this completey contradicts everything that I have ever been told by veterinarians as well as my Great Dane breeder friends (Danes are particularly susceptible to bloat). Elevating the bowl is recommended to decrease the gulping of air, and wetting the food expands it before ingestion, lessening the chance of a flip or torsion were it to expand in the stomach.
One of Gini's girls bloated last year, she had surgery and her stomach was tacked, and we were instructed to ALWAYS wet her food and feed her elevated.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Interesting, as this completey contradicts everything that I have ever been told by veterinarians as well as my Great Dane breeder friends (Danes are particularly susceptible to bloat). Elevating the bowl is recommended to decrease the gulping of air, and wetting the food expands it before ingestion, lessening the chance of a flip or torsion were it to expand in the stomach.
> One of Gini's girls bloated last year, she had surgery and her stomach was tacked, and we were instructed to ALWAYS wet her food and feed her elevated.


That's what I thought too. I have elevated bowls but now I just put them on the floor for him to eat. And as for the citric acid, I had a sample of either Pinnacle or Natural Balance and I'm pretty sure one of them contained citric acid. I think it was the Pinnacle but I'm not positive. 

Who knows what you are supposed to do. There's is ALWAYS something contradicting for what you're supposed to be doing. No wonder I'm getting gray!!!


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

I understand that Goldens are perfectly capable of scamming us, and there is merit in what you hard-liners are saying, but there is also merit in what Jo Ellen and Miss Marstar said, too. I had the same problem with Farley (ex-Malcolm), who was fed for a couple of years with whatever kibble was donated to the rescue that week, so he certainly didn't have a problem with kibble. My vet suggested making a gravy from a small amount of ground canned dog food and adding the kibble to that to coat it. So far, it works fine, he eats it with enthusiasm and I'm gradually reducing the amount of gravy -- everybody's happy. You might try that.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Jake'sDad said:


> I understand that Goldens are perfectly capable of scamming us, and there is merit in what you hard-liners are saying, but there is also merit in what Jo Ellen and Miss Marstar said, too. I had the same problem with Farley (ex-Malcolm), who was fed for a couple of years with whatever kibble was donated to the rescue that week, so he certainly didn't have a problem with kibble. My vet suggested making a gravy from a small amount of ground canned dog food and adding the kibble to that to coat it. So far, it works fine, he eats it with enthusiasm and I'm gradually reducing the amount of gravy -- everybody's happy. You might try that.


This "hard-liner" has no problem with adding a bit of meat or canned food to the kibble, but I am not going to be a short order restaurant for my dogs. As I have stated, they've always enthusiastically eaten what I have put down for them (with the exception of the period of time that I feed a Solid Gold product) and they don't mope around because I don't offer them a variety. The info regarding dogs capacity for taste vs smell would indicate to me that if it smells good enough they'll eat it. That said, given that a dog will eat maggot infested road kill, which surely doesn't smell good to humans, I have to believe that what we think our dogs want might not necessarily be accurate. 
I say potato, you say potahto, and all that...
I've done okay with my dogs all these years, so I'm going to continue statusquo. And I would think, ditto for whatever anyone else is doing that works. When asked for advice, I share what I have seen proven successful. That's all I can do.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> That's what I thought too. I have elevated bowls but now I just put them on the floor for him to eat. And as for the citric acid, I had a sample of either Pinnacle or Natural Balance and I'm pretty sure one of them contained citric acid. I think it was the Pinnacle but I'm not positive.
> 
> Who knows what you are supposed to do. There's is ALWAYS something contradicting for what you're supposed to be doing. No wonder I'm getting gray!!!


Dog Health - Bloat and Torsion in your Pet | GREATDANELADY.COM

"The Great Dane Lady" has ong been a go-to" person in both the dog community as well as many vets actually consulting her in regards to giant breed nutrition and bloat.
As with pretty much any topic, if you look hard enough, you will find the answer that you want (whether accurate or not!)


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I agree with everyone. :doh: 

I think that along with Jo Ellen and Miss Marstar dogs can "prefer" a specific protein source. I know Carson does. He was always just a so-so eater. Like he was just doing it because he knew he had to...or else starve. Now that we've switched from Lamb to Fish based he loves his food and eats more than he used to.

On the other side though I agree with PG. Feeding something else to "get him to eat" is not in his best interests. Carson get's "treats" from our left overs at dinner, but not enough to substitute for his kibble....and he knows that his kibble is his. He is trained to eat his food when I say "eat your food". That means eat your kibble. We "free feed"....kinda. His bowl is down all day but he only gets a certain amount of food per day. 2 cups twice a day (once in the morning and once at dinner time) = 4 cups total.

So I agree with both..... Aren't I a people pleaser.... :doh:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I agree with everyone. :doh:
> 
> I think that along with Jo Ellen and Miss Marstar dogs can "prefer" a specific protein source. I know Carson does. He was always just a so-so eater. Like he was just doing it because he knew he had to...or else starve. Now that we've switched from Lamb to Fish based he loves his food and eats more than he used to.
> 
> ...


Jeremey must be running for office...


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Geez, you guys are nice. I put it down for 3 minutes tops. If no one eats its gone till tomorrow.


----------

